# Camp sites near Rome and Venice



## 99136 (May 9, 2006)

Can anyone recommend MH sites, near Rome and Venice. Also around Italian lakes. Many thanks, CornishMac


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi CornishMac

Have a look at this site near Venice, have not been there myself but it was recommended to me

http://www.veneziavillage.it./pagine_ing/ing_home.htm


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

We have been twice to this one.... Huge and sandy Beach runs along the campsite. Decent pitches. and just up the road you can get a choice of boats to take you into Venice - about 30 mins journey depending which wreck you get on. Don't know about Rome.

http://www.keycamp.co.uk/cfm/campsites/ParcOverview.cfm?ver=2&MasterCode=105


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Here are some from our very own database

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=226

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=413

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=422

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=276


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

Hi,
We stayed in Camping Fusina for Venice last year and found it very nice and very convenient, the boat for Venice is literally outside the campsite and takes about 15 minutes.
We stayed at Camping San Francisco on Lake Garda in mid June last year and though our lakeside pitch was lovely, we were a bit too close to the campsite next door, which belted out disco music every evening untill 11 p.m. so beware. We also, dare I say it found the lake rather pongy!
Much preferred Lake Iseo smaller and less touristy, we stayed at Camping del Sole, large commercial site on the lake, but quiet in mid June and also Camping Cave, which we were told about by a Dutch couple in the supermarket! They'd been going there for 40 years. Really quiet, mainly Italian families. Access is down a narrow road which we found very tight for our 7 metre van and we arrived at 9/30 p.m. and feared that if we didn't get in there was no way to turn and head back. Luckily we eventually gained access. Mind you, the owner was dubious about guiding our large motorhome through the site, until we mentioned Toni and Egb from Holland, at which point he welcomed us with open arms. For smaller rigs though it is really nice.
Mary


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

Oh I forgot to mention Lago di Ledro, which is above Lake Garda and in a fabulous setting. We stayed at Camping al Sole at Ledro, right on the Lake and really liked it. Bus brought you down to Riva del Garda in about 15 minutes and from there you could get bus to anywhere around Lake Garda, which we found better than looking for parking for the motorhome in very busy area. Mind you I think there was free motorhome parking at various spots around lake Ledro, might give that a try next time. 
Mary


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Garda*

Hi

The problem with my new home, as Mary says, is parking at Garda.

I echo the bis method of touring or you can buy a full day pass on the boats to tour the lake. (Sorry off topic)

There are many good campsites at Punta Sabbioni which is on a direct service boat link to Venice.

If you were to stay at a site near Desenzano or Peschiera at Lake Garda, both towns have an intercity rail station with express trains to Venice, Milan, Turin and Verona. Fares are as cheap as chips!

Rapide561


----------



## 88974 (May 11, 2005)

we stayed in Bella Italia (Peschiera), a large site but had all the facilities. short walk to the town and twenty minutes to the train station. Although the site is big you can locate yourself at the bottom of the site and walk to the town along the promenade from the exits at this end.

In Rome we stayed in Tour di Vallee which is just a parking place really with electricity, water and dumping station. cost 15 euro a night. It is only five minute walk to the train station, trains run every 10 minutes into the centre of Rome. The beauty of this site is that it is just off the G.R.A. (abount 500 metres) so getting to and from it is easy.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Sorry, I thought I had posted this earlier in the week.
For Rome can reccomend
Camping Roma,
Via Aurelia 831
phone +39 06 6623018
www.ecvacanze.it

Conveniently situated on the way into the city centre and Vatican from exit no. 1 of the G.R.A. (Grande Raccordo Anulare - Ring Road) about one Km. along on the left. Hard standings, EHU, very modern and clean toilet block, good info. office and internet, bars/reastaurant, swimming pool, childrens play area. Just outside bus stop for buses into the city and to Metro stations. Across a footbridge to large supermarket.
Not cheap but very convenient for the city.
Spending the coming weekend there.
saluti, eddied


----------

